# Mikey was bitten by a snake updated He's much better



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

Last night I found an abscess on Mikey's neck about the size of a tennis ball.  I love on this dog every single day so I knew it had not been there.  It burst when Maurine was loading him in the truck to go to the vet this morning, and blood was everywhere.

When the vet sedated him and shaved the site it was purple and there was no pus in the abscess so he thinks he was bitten by a snake.

Poor baby.

We have to give him antibiotics and keep wound flushed with chlorhexodine.

Mikey is our border collie x GP cross.

Angel is in front and Mikey is in back in the picture.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad he is doing ok. 
Hate when this happens, always feel bad for them.
Did they need to put a drain in?

Our cat got struck on 3 different occasions by copperheads. That was awful. Dumb cat- shoulda learned by now.

Hopefully Mikey is smarter than a cat!  
Of course we already know he is! He has GP in him!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't know if they have put in a drain or not.  He must have stumbled upon the snake.  We've had plenty of black snakes around and he gives them plenty of room.  He does not like snakes.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

So, when I got home today I got the full scoop from Maurine.  She loaded Mikey in the truck but he got out.  She noticed blood on her shoes and then on the ground.  And then she noticed blood just squirting from his neck.  She hooked his leash to the truck and went in to get a towel to clean him up.  And, there was blood all in the truck where she had loaded him.  She said it was very disturbing.

When they shaved the site, it was purple.  That's when the vet said it had to have been a snake.  Most likely a copperhead where we are at.  You can actually see there are two holes, the vet didn't have to cut him, just used forceps to open up to drain.

I think Mikey is a very lucky boy.  He is doing OK.  Keep him in your prayers I don't think he is out of the woods yet.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh wow     Glad you got Mikey to the vet so quickly, and I hope he gets better fast!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> Oh wow     Glad you got Mikey to the vet so quickly, and I hope he gets better fast!



We were lucky too.  I don't know what we would do without Mikey.  He's a very special dog.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope Mikey gets well and back to his normal self soon!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Very rare that copperheads do too much damage, just so glad it wasn't on his face. Bad enough he got bit at all.
I know how much you love him and he is a great dog. Hoping for a fast recovery.  Glad you guys caught it!
I am wondering if it was a dry bite that just got infected. Usually first strike is dry if it is an adult. It's those sneaky baby ones that do so much damage as they have no control of the amount of venom. 
2 of my human kids were bit by copperheads... 1 a dry bite the other a baby- full venom. My DD's foot and leg are still slightly discolored... 2years later. Good grief!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Very rare that copperheads do too much damage, just so glad it wasn't on his face. Bad enough he got bit at all.
> I know how much you love him and he is a great dog. Hoping for a fast recovery.  Glad you guys caught it!
> I am wondering if it was a dry bite that just got infected. Usually first strike is dry if it is an adult. It's those sneaky baby ones that do so much damage as they have no control of the amount of venom.
> 2 of my human kids were bit by copperheads... 1 a dry bite the other a baby- full venom. My DD's foot and leg are still slightly discolored... 2years later. Good grief!



I don't know. I'm just worried sick about him though.  We just went out and gave him his medicine and flushed the wound with chlorhexodine.  He took it like a champ.  Maurine and I both commented that Buddy would have ripped our faces off if we had done that in true Cockapoo fashion.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. How is he doing now?


----------



## alsea1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Scary. Hope he gets well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 27, 2014)

Mikey is doing good today.  The swelling has gone down some.  He's acting fairly normal, was out barking in the woods last night.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## kinder (Sep 27, 2014)

So glad all went well, considering.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 27, 2014)

poor mikey, so glad he is doing better.  I've had dogs and one cat bitten by copperheads over the years and finally the vet just had me make a snake bite kit which contained Benadryl or chlortabs or some other antihistamine and prednisone to give them for 2 or 3 days.  everyone has come out of it ok so far.  but I've never had a dog or the cat develop an abscess from a bite tho, that has to be painful.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 28, 2014)

Our Rita (chihuahua mix) was bitten by copperhead on the face over 3 years ago. Still has a small scar. She was one sick puppy!  So glad Mikey is doing better!


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow....snake bit....ug! Sure hope Mikey feels well soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikey is doing a lot better.  The swelling has gone way down.  Was really worried about the wounds themselves they looked awful.  But, he has been on 1000 mg of antibiotics per day, and they look better.
We had seperated Angel because we were worried that she would be "playing" and hurt him, but we put her back with him yesterday and he seemed real happy about that.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 2, 2014)

That's good to hear!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2014)

so glad mikey's better


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad he is better!
Glad for no flystrike too!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2014)

Whew! That was a close one! Gad he is better.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought I would give a Mikey update.  His neck is all healed up.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 24, 2014)

He looks much, much better!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2014)

So glad that Mikey is all better!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 25, 2014)

lookin' good mikey


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 27, 2014)

We saw the people we got Mikey from at the State Fair. In fact, we actually met them at the fair a few years ago.  We were looking for a dog.  They weren't showing their goats that year because they had some sick goats, but came on Friday to socialize.  We talked to them and they drove home, a 2 hour trip and brought Mikey back Saturday morning. They always ask how he's doing and we always tell them what a blessing he has been to our family.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 27, 2014)

So glad Mikey is doing better!


----------

